# Hallo ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand sich mit browsergames auskennt



## Andy-Macht (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich suche ein bestimmtes browsergame ich weiß nicht mehr wie es heißt aber wie das spielaufgebaut war das weiß ich noch. Also es war ein Mittelalter Spiel dort konnte man seine Burgen Aufbau die hatten alle die farbe blau, beim Gegner waren die schwarz oder rot. Und je mehr man zum Gegner mit Seiten Truppen vorrückte (die eigenen und gegnerischen Truppen kammen alle 1 bis 2 Minuten immer wieder neu) desto dunkler wurde die map. Das Ziel war es ein Kristall zu zerstören der hatte 10.000 HP. Und man konnte zwischen einen Ritter , Zauberer oder (ich weiß nicht ganz genau) einen bogenschützen wählen. Und man könnte seinen Protagonisten upgraden mit mehr Leben und man konnte ihm magische Dinge geben die ihm verbesserten. Die map an sich hatte 3 Wege zum Gegner. Ich hoffe ich konnte es so deutlich wie es geht beschreiben.Und Das Spiele ist ein offline Browsergame und das Browsergame ist ungefähr 6 bis 8 Jahre alt. Und zu der Map die war aufgebaut wie die Maps in Dota 2.


----------

